# frount end



## mud_man93 (Mar 5, 2002)

last weekend i was coming up my drive way and i started fish tailing and slid into the snow bank i kicked the snow away and locked my hubs in and went to take off in 4 low when i herd this loud clunk and no 4x4 i had my dad tow me up and looked every thing over i couldnt see any thing broken but it keeped clunking wicked bad so i had it towed to the delear and come to find out i snaped the hub, ring gear, pinion gear, spider gears i was woundering if anyone has any idea what could have caused this to happen. 

thanks 
doug


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

First of all need the truck info. Make, model, etc.

Second if you lock the hubs and then slam it in low you load up the drivetrain with a lot of torque. Then when the play in the drivetrain get taken up something snaps. I have seen off road truck running big tires and low gears actually snap motor mounts. Take it easy next time. When in low use gentle even power.

Incidently unless the truck is warrantied I would take it to a local mechanic, not dealer, and have used parts installed to save bucks.


----------



## mud_man93 (Mar 5, 2002)

it is a 99 toyota tacoma 2.7 extended cab 50k on it luckily it was warrantied but it will take 1 -2 months to get the parts from Japan :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Aren't those trucks built in the US? 1-2 months for parts under warranty usually would enact a Lemon Law!

READ you warranty carefully, you might be entitled to something!

Howard


----------



## mud_man93 (Mar 5, 2002)

i thought that it was along time too, but the parts came in thursday and the truck went in friday i was suprised it only to 3 hours for them to fix it. and they told me that they dont recomend 4 low unless u just need it to go slow.


----------

